# New plants from the Houston Show



## SlipperKing (Apr 18, 2014)

Far right and front 2 gigantifolums, fowliei behind them. To the left, back philiy X Johanna Burkhart and you can read the front tag






A bit crowded but still can see. The back row of 3 are roths. The next row are 3 stoneis, The single multi on the left and side ways is Rebecca Koopowitz. The two small plants 90 degrees to the RK are tigrinum, the next to small plants are randsii. The brachy is a hybrid conco-bell X viet (in bud) the two larger mottled leaf plants are In-Charm White X roth,two growths each. Seen better in the last PIC. Doug claims it should be a fantastic cross.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2014)

"The brachy/parvi is a hybrid conco-bell X viet (in bud) the two larger mottled leaf plants are In-Charm White X roth," - Good pick ups!!!


----------



## abax (Apr 18, 2014)

Niiiiice!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow, that's one solid purchase Rick :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## eaborne (Apr 19, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## Justin (Apr 19, 2014)

super haul. a lot of stuff in there i would love! stonei, tigs, gigs, and roths!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 19, 2014)

We clearly think alike Justin. Must be that Ohio blood in us.


----------



## Trithor (Apr 19, 2014)

Impressive purchase! I am seriously envious of the access that you have to quality crosses in the USA.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 19, 2014)

2 gigantifoliums? I'm jealous. I can't seem to find one around here.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice additions!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 5, 2014)

How did that conco-bell X vietamense flower turn out??
I'm sorry if you have already posted it somewhere and I did not see it.

Those are the kind of leaves I like. Small and pretty.


----------

